# Client proofing area



## mitsugirly (Aug 13, 2009)

Is this something that is incorporated into your web builder? Or is there a web site that you can download or use for your website for just the client proofing area along with a password?


----------



## craig (Aug 13, 2009)

Check out Viewbook - Perfect Online Portfolio Websites - Photography Designer Artist Online proofing is a breeze. Password and download options. I have been using their service for more then a year. Well worth the money and my clients love it.

Love & Bass


----------



## CSR Studio (Aug 14, 2009)

Mine is incorporated into my web builder. I have PhotoShelter.


----------



## Christos_2006 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm not sure what a web builder is but if you are looking into a shopping cart check out  Photo Cart from Pictures Pro it is a self hosting cart that site on your own webserver.
the other carts that i know of but are at a hire price is Red Cart and PikPik.
All can by used for proofing with options to purchase prints and depending on your security setting can be password protected.

Long Island Wedding Photographer


----------



## mitsugirly (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks for the options. I'm going to check them out.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 16, 2009)

Many (maybe even most) of the photographers I know, use Photocart.


----------



## CSR Studio (Aug 16, 2009)

Christos_2006 said:


> I'm not sure what a web builder is but if you are looking into a shopping cart check out Photo Cart from Pictures Pro it is a self hosting cart that site on your own webserver.
> the other carts that i know of but are at a hire price is Red Cart and PikPik.
> All can by used for proofing with options to purchase prints and depending on your security setting can be password protected.


 
Webbuilder is what some sites call the templates and the building of the site with the templates. So when you build your site you incorportate the client proofing area.


----------

